# 414 Acres in Greene County   need 2



## Model70 (Oct 3, 2006)

I still need 2 ,  I need to close this out Sat   10/7.  Primitve camping,  6 point or better   kids  welcome....

send me an email      luns8537@bellsouth.net     I can send you the details     total of 9   650.00 each

Thanks   Ken  678-427-8924


----------



## jplavelle (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ugabowhunter (Oct 11, 2006)

model 70, you don't happen to have any fishing out there, do you??


----------



## Model70 (Oct 12, 2006)

*No fishing*

no place to wet a line...  DTP would not sell you some fishing ??


----------



## ugabowhunter (Oct 12, 2006)

honestly, haven't asked yet. just now realized that i would be back in this part of the state again next year. i will try dtp, though. good luck with your property.


----------



## Model70 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Just need one......*

I'm still looking for one.....


----------



## jplavelle (Oct 18, 2006)

Great Places to hunt and a great group of Guys!
Wonderful hunting for the whole family!


----------

